# Radioamatierisms >  Noklausīšanās ierīce

## jurka929

::  Varbūt kāds var kaut ko ieteikt vai uzmeitarot vienu verķi.Nezinu kā to lietu sauc,bet būtība ir šāda:....Kādreiz krievu laikos man bija tāda uzparikte.Viņu noliek (piemēram)istabā uz skapja ieslēgtu,un pats iekāpj autiņā un pabrauc no mājas nost metrus 200-700.Ieslēdz radio un sameklē vajadzīgo viļņa garumu un vari lieliski dzirdēt kas notiek istabā. Lielums tam verķim bija ,kā sērkociņu kastīte un apmēram 30 cm mīksts vadiņš.(antena)Darbojās no baterijām.  ::  Labi būtu ,ja kāds varētu palīdzēt NU BAIGI VAJAG.  Vēlams kādu reālu atbildi uz e-pastu      dzeris7@inbox.lv     ar nepacietību gaidu kādu ziņu.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Savulaik redzeju FM raiditajus vel mazakus par serkocinu kastiti. Cena bija 3.5Ls. Latgalite jabut.
Beefs

----------


## abergs

Saucas - radiomikrofons, "žučok"  ::  
Tiešām var painteresēties latgalīte.com.

----------


## jurka929

Paldies par info.Man Latgalīte patālu .bet nu jāmāģina.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Didzis

Internetā jau arī var atrast shēmas. Nekā sarežģīta tur nav, tikai jāatcerās, ka noklausīšanās ir aizliegta ar likumu.

----------


## ezis666

Savā privātīpašumā noklausīšanos atļauj īpašnieks.

----------


## jurka929

> Internetā jau arī var atrast shēmas. Nekā sarežģīta tur nav, tikai jāatcerās, ka noklausīšanās ir aizliegta ar likumu.


 Nu pats es tur nerubiju neko.man vienkāršāk ir nopirkt.Noklausīties vajag tīri personiskas lietas.nekā krimināla............katrs pats sev stomotologs.......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## LED

Pameklee http://www.ss.lv kadu laiku atpakal bij pilns ar tadiem pa aptuveni 15Ls

----------


## mehanikis

Ieej pie frīkeriem tur pat atradīsi daudz ko citu, par noklausīšanos utt.

----------


## marisviens

Ja pasham nav iespeeja vai slinkums, varu uztaisiit. Siikaak caur e pastu aa@latnet.lv

----------

